# Clicking noise while driving



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Yesterday i noticed while driving in speeds in excess of 20mph, whenever i drive past a car, or some other medium for sound to reflect off of, i hear a clicking noise in synch with the axle. However when i'm driving and there is nothing to reflect off of (country roads) i can't hear it anymore. Anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Could be CV joint's just starting to go, or could just be your dust shield or something related on your front brake's touching the rotor etc. as it's spinning!


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

glowsentra said:


> Yesterday i noticed while driving in speeds in excess of 20mph, whenever i drive past a car, or some other medium for sound to reflect off of, i hear a clicking noise in synch with the axle. However when i'm driving and there is nothing to reflect off of (country roads) i can't hear it anymore. Anybody have a suggestion?


When you turn, left or right, do you hear "clicking"?
CV joints are going bad.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> When you turn, left or right, do you hear "clicking"?
> CV joints are going bad.


Nope, there is no clicking when i turn. Only when i'm going faster than 20 i hear it.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

glowsentra said:


> Nope, there is no clicking when i turn. Only when i'm going faster than 20 i hear it.


Check your backing plate. See if there are any rocks or stuff stuck behind the backing plate.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I jacked up the front end and found out i need to replace the outer tire rod (with my friend's help) Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Hummm? Though tie rods may need replaced I suspect they was not you problem. 

Hey, when you jack the car up try having your friend gently drive the tires around a few while you look for the source of the noise. May help, may not.
Secure the car good before doing this of course.
good luck


----------

